

Tech Startup Salary Survey 2014 // by Compass (Startup Genome) - bjoernlasseh
http://blog.startupcompass.co/the-compass-startup-genome-tech-startup-salary-survey-2014

======
karanr
Great job guys. The Survey looks good!

